# Iphone 3gs avec baseband 5.14.02



## kazadi (17 Octobre 2010)

Moi j'ai un iphone 3gs qui a été mis a jour accidentellement au os 4.1 par conséquence la basebande a été modifie a 5.14.02 il y a t'il une solution?


----------

